

Ask HN: Impenetrable email, don't login with your email - ttty

How would you hack such an email? If the user logs in with username(not public)/password instead of email(public)/password then would be really difficult to hack such an email account... Because you don't know the username. The email has no use to log in, therefore not even brute force is useful.
======
mooism2
You brute force the username+password pair. As a bonus, you don't need to know
the e-mail address, so you're automatically trying to break in to all the
accounts in parallel.

------
atishay811
How is that different from having two passwords or a password of double the
length? Worse, people may put in the first part of email as username defeating
the whole purpose.

